# Mexico Beach 6/11/22



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

The bite was on today at Mexico Beach close to the canal entrance. We’re here on vacation & staying in a condo & had to clean them inside. So, we only kept these to make tacos one night. But, we caught 8 in around an hour. Then, the bite just shut off. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice! I would’ve figured it was kinda late for pomps.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yakcraz said:


> View attachment 1091264
> The bite was on today at Mexico Beach close to the canal entrance. We’re here on vacation & staying in a condo & had to clean them inside. So, we only kept these to make tacos one night. But, we caught 8 in around an hour. Then, the bite just shut off. 🤷🏼‍♂️


Heck ya got it done!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job, and thanks for the report!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice! We’ve got sargassum and June grass on Pensacola Beach. Been crappy for weeks.


----------



## HCVolsWin (7 mo ago)

Yakcraz said:


> View attachment 1091264
> The bite was on today at Mexico Beach close to the canal entrance. We’re here on vacation & staying in a condo & had to clean them inside. So, we only kept these to make tacos one night. But, we caught 8 in around an hour. Then, the bite just shut off. 🤷🏼‍♂️





Yakcraz said:


> View attachment 1091264
> The bite was on today at Mexico Beach close to the canal entrance. We’re here on vacation & staying in a condo & had to clean them inside. So, we only kept these to make tacos one night. But, we caught 8 in around an hour. Then, the bite just shut off. 🤷🏼‍♂️


Awesome. We’re driving in today to stay at Windmark Beach between Mexico Beach and Port St. Joe. Did you catch them from in the surf? Any sand fleas to be had? What did you use?


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

HCVolsWin said:


> Awesome. We’re driving in today to stay at Windmark Beach between Mexico Beach and Port St. Joe. Did you catch them from in the surf? Any sand fleas to be had? What did you use?


So sorry for the late reply. I usually only jump on the forum right before trips down to the gulf to see what all is going on, & if I catch anything worth reporting while there. I was fishing from the beach. I don't ever fish with sand fleas. We seem to have pretty decent luck with salted shrimp when we're there, & it's easier to deal with than most other natural baits.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Yakcraz said:


> I usually only jump on the forum right before trips down to the gulf to see what all is going on... I don't ever fish with sand fleas.


Bummer you don't typically take the time to participate with locals in discussions, as opposed to just using the forums for your own purposes or even helping other visitors. There is so much more to be contributed, gained and cultivated from this community than that, you may be missing out, but many tourists do - that's not unusual. Sand fleas are one of the easiest natural baits to acquire and they are very effective, just need a sand flea rake (and a good shoulder and lat muscles if you're going to do it for any length of time). I catch them during my downtime while I have lines out already with whatever else I brought for bait. Might be missing out on a good bait if you ignore them. Might also be missing out on a great community if you ignore them, too!  Best of luck next time, I'll leave you to it in the future, glad you enjoyed our beaches, take care and be safe!


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

SurfRidr said:


> Bummer you don't typically take the time to participate with locals in discussions, as opposed to just using the forums for your own purposes or even helping other visitors. There is so much more to be contributed, gained and cultivated from this community than that, you may be missing out, but many tourists do - that's not unusual. Sand fleas are one of the easiest natural baits to acquire and they are very effective, just need a sand flea rake (and a good shoulder and lat muscles if you're going to do it for any length of time). I catch them during my downtime while I have lines out already with whatever else I brought for bait. Might be missing out on a good bait if you ignore them. Might also be missing out on a great community if you ignore them, too!  Best of luck next time, I'll leave you to it in the future, glad you enjoyed our beaches, take care and be safe!


Fuck off!!! This forum is barely even active!!! And when I do post, I’m pretty sure that it includes a general area, date, bait used, & what I caught somewhere in the discussion. You don’t get much more specific than that & don’t get that much help from a lot of anglers. I’m not a tourist. I grew up in Sarasota living with my parents until adulthood, then Eglin, then Ft Walton. We had to move to N AL a few years ago to care for the wife’s family, because their up in age, & help with the family business there. I still own 2 rental properties in Ft Walton, & just baught the condo in Mexico Beach so that our employees can take vacations with a cheap rate, so we pay taxes there. I’m pretty sure I have more invested in the gulf than most average “locals” you see dragging a cart with rods down the public beaches that you say are yours!!!


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Somebody needs an enema.


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

Bodupp said:


> Somebody needs an enema.


Not really. Just not gonna beat around the bushes at attacking someone like SurfRidr. Read his post & honestly tell me he wasn’t looking for a reaction.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I was responding to your statement that you usually only jump on the forum to find out what's going on before you come visit. With 34 posts in 5 years, your comment does make it sound like you use the forum for your purposes but are not otherwise one to participate in the community, which is fine if that's what you want out of it. I appreciated your report, and said so in an earlier post. My point was that you may be missing out by not participating more. There's a great community here, despite the sometimes cheeky banter. I didn't call anyone any names or curse at you, I tried to be polite. Your opinion of me is of little concern to me, but I will certainly leave you be in the future; I still hope you enjoy your visits here. Good luck and take care.


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

SurfRidr said:


> I was responding to your statement that you usually only jump on the forum to find out what's going on before you come visit. With 34 posts in 5 years, your comment does make it sound like you use the forum for your purposes but are not otherwise one to participate in the community, and that's fine. I appreciated your report, and said so in an earlier post. My point was that you may be missing out by not participating more. There's a great community here, despite the sometimes cheeky banter. I didn't call anyone any names or curse at you, I tried to be polite. Your opinion of me is of little concern to me, but I will certainly leave you be in the future; I still hope you enjoy your visits here. Good luck and take care.


You’re right & I apologize. It’s hard to tell someone’s demeanor through typed text. If you can’t handle a little cursing, then fishing may be the wrong hobby.😝 Again, I apologize!!!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Yakcraz said:


> someone like SurfRidr


Who just so happens to be one of the nicest, polite and decent folks on this forum. If you came here more often, like he said, then you would actually know that. Sam was correct, you are missing out but to each his own.


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

LY-zer said:


> Who just so happens to be one of the nicest, polite and decent folks on this forum. If you came here more often, like he said, then you would actually know that. Sam was correct, you are missing out but to each his own.


Well, I interpreted his post as saying I was a selfish tourist who was unwilling to help anyone out in response to a post where I was literally trying to help someone out. Like i told him, it’s hard to judge a person’s demeanor with typed text. And, I apologized to him.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well now that yall got all that out of the way, i went this morning just east of the MB canal and didnt catch shit but an early morning buzz.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Half dozen crickets and a case of beer can make for a fun day sometimes Lol


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

kmerr80 said:


> Well now that yall got all that out of the way, i went this morning just east of the MB canal and didnt catch shit but an early morning buzz.


That’s where we were fishing. Straight out from 39th street. We also went down to the public beaches around where the time zone changes & were catching them there. There were other groups fishing & they were catching too. Idk what they had for bait though.


----------

